# light vs ultralight.



## westsidepolack (Feb 6, 2018)

I'm going to be getting a new panfish/trout rod this year. I've decided that it'll probably be either the Fenwick river runner that is 7'6 light power moderate/fast action. the other is a river runner that is 7'2 ultralight power with a moderate action. I already have a 5'8 river runner for creek fishing which is amazing. I want another one for bigger rivers and panfish fishing. any input will help guys


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

Take a nice 3wt fly rod blank and build a ul spinning rod. They are a blast to catch anything on.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

westsidepolack said:


> I'm going to be getting a new panfish/trout rod this year. I've decided that it'll probably be either the Fenwick river runner that is 7'6 light power moderate/fast action. the other is a river runner that is 7'2 ultralight power with a moderate action. I already have a 5'8 river runner for creek fishing which is amazing. I want another one for bigger rivers and panfish fishing. any input will help guys





westsidepolack said:


> I'm going to be getting a new panfish/trout rod this year. I've decided that it'll probably be either the Fenwick river runner that is 7'6 light power moderate/fast action. the other is a river runner that is 7'2 ultralight power with a moderate action. I already have a 5'8 river runner for creek fishing which is amazing. I want another one for bigger rivers and panfish fishing. any input will help guys


 I have the rod you mention in light, moderate -fast action and I am going to get an ultralight for pan fish.


----------



## westsidepolack (Feb 6, 2018)

plugger, does it seem like it's too much rod for panfish?


----------



## Tara (Jan 31, 2017)

I love my Fenwick ultralight for trout. Nothing beats it!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## westsidepolack (Feb 6, 2018)

I like my 5'8 river runner a lot. I just want to get something a little longer to help with casting distance and to hopefully get better hooksets while fishing bigger rivers. I would also like to use it for panfish occasionally. Tara what Fenwick ultralight do you have?


----------



## Tara (Jan 31, 2017)

westsidepolack said:


> I like my 5'8 river runner a lot. I just want to get something a little longer to help with casting distance and to hopefully get better hooksets while fishing bigger rivers. I would also like to use it for panfish occasionally. Tara what Fenwick ultralight do you have?


It's an Eagle GT. Hand me down from my dad, so it's pretty sentimental as well. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## westsidepolack (Feb 6, 2018)

that's pretty awsome. how long is it and does it feel whippy or noodley? my 5'8 UL doesnt feel whippy or noodley, but it's a fast action.


----------



## Tara (Jan 31, 2017)

westsidepolack said:


> that's pretty awsome. how long is it and does it feel whippy or noodley? my 5'8 UL doesnt feel whippy or noodley, but it's a fast action.


5'6 It's sensitivity definitely helps me land more fish. It doesn't feel noodley to me. Also, I think that's a made up word. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## westsidepolack (Feb 6, 2018)

it is but I can't take credit for that. I read it on a rod review and I was like huh? that sounds stupid but kind of makes sense.


----------

